# Nyla Rose clowns herself on Twitter responding to a low effort troll



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Your avatar was my reaction to this tweet.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Shaun_27 said:


> Your avatar was my reaction to this tweet.


Even reddit is tossing Nyla under the bus for this. I guess they were willing to tolerate the fact that she can't work for shit, but this totally destroys the 'victim' image. She only cares about HER victim status. But people are inherently selfish, and that applies to everyone. If only more understood that, we'd have less of this virtue shit flinging as if certain people are holier than thou.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yikes. 

Situations like this make me wish people would have to take social media training courses before signing up for the platform. 

People, for Christ's sake, DON'T FEED THE TROLLS! This is Internet 101.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

What is the problem with her tweet ?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Situations like this make me wish people would have to take social media training courses before signing up for the platform.
> 
> People, for Christ's sake, DON'T FEED THE TROLLS! This is Internet 101.


Training and awareness. The kind of "think before you click".


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> What is the problem with her tweet ?


When your career is essentially built on checking good boy point boxes for who you work for, it's not a good look to insult other victims, especially abused children. It can easily be argued they're more of a victim than she is, especially since she wouldn't have a contract at all if not for her special status. Would she have a contract in the men's division? The answer is no.

Not to mention the projection just oozing out of that tweet.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Tilon said:


> When your career is essentially built on checking good boy point boxes for who you work for, it's not a good look to insult other victims, especially abused children. It can easily be argued they're more of a victim than she is, especially since she wouldn't have a contract at all if not for her special status. Would she have a contract in the men's division? The answer is no.
> 
> Not to mention the projection just oozing out of that tweet.


I was just asking because i didn't really understood her tweet


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The cruelest irony is her nickname rhymes with Nia another pain in the ass


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Tilon said:


> When your career is essentially built on checking good boy point boxes for who you work for, it's not a good look to insult other victims, especially abused children. It can easily be argued they're more of a victim than she is, especially since she wouldn't have a contract at all if not for her special status. Would she have a contract in the men's division? The answer is no.
> 
> Not to mention the projection just oozing out of that tweet.


I agree with you but I heavily doubt she was hired for PR, she was shortly trained with Joshis so KO recruited her because of the wrasslin cliché she represents and the Joshi connection. and I doubt PR points is really something KO cares about when he recruits his talents


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Guy is a cunt but she is a fucking idiot for tweeting that too. Just ignore the troll


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

This is the 'monster heel'...can't even properly toss an average sized woman.

Video here

That's just damned dangerous, on top of looking awful.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Reason #723 of why she's NOT the right choice to be the inaugural women's champion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Think she cost herself a little there

But I always thought Riho was winning


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Yikes.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

That tweet was funny. She shouldn't have deleted it

So many snowflakes nowadays


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yea not even a lgbtq defense is going to help the fact she made light of child molestation.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Nothing wrong with that tweet tbh


She's still gonna wreck that little nerdbird and become the first women's champ. That's all that matters.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Braylyt said:


> Nothing wrong with that tweet tbh
> 
> 
> She's still gonna wreck that little nerdbird and become the first women's champ. That's all that matters.


If that's true, then there's nothing wrong with anyone making fun of the fact that she has XY chromosomes.

Which is it?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't work yourself into a shoot brother... 

:hogan


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

AEW social media training when?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Social media is really going to be the downfall of society.

Both are idiots, in this case. Problem is, the first is a loser who's a nobody while Nyla Rose is a public figure that needs to maintain her reputation in good standing. She's not only representing herself, but the company that she works for.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Tilon said:


> If that's true, then there's nothing wrong with anyone making fun of the fact that she has XY chromosomes.
> 
> Which is it?


Yeah, no.

It's a simple "get hit, hit back" situation.

You're wrong for hitting someone unprovoked but any retaliation is completely justified.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Hangman said:


> Don't work yourself into a shoot brother...
> 
> :hogan


Goodnight HULKAMANIACS and jabronie marks without a life that don't know it a work when you work a work and work yourself into a shoot,marks


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> It's a simple "get hit, hit back" situation.
> 
> You're wrong for hitting someone unprovoked but any retaliation is completely justified.


Ya know, this might be why I’m ok with her response. Ordinarily I’m not a fan of trivializing such serious matters a child abuse; but in this case, that idiot’s first post was so utterly fucking ignorant, I’m like fine you imbecile, now the gloves are off. I agree, she needs to be more careful as a representative of herself and her company. But she’s still a person, and this fuckwit had it coming. I’d probably feel better about it if she could meet him in person and punch his face inside out, but I guess that wouldn’t be good for anybody, either.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Ya know, this might be why I’m ok with her response. Ordinarily I’m not a fan of trivializing such serious matters a child abuse; but in this case, that idiot’s first post was so utterly fucking ignorant, I’m like fine you imbecile, now the gloves are off. I agree, she needs to be more careful as a representative of herself and her company. But she’s still a person, and this fuckwit had it coming. I’d probably feel better about it if she could meet him in person and punch his face inside out, but I guess that wouldn’t be good for anybody, either.


It was a meme post that took 3 seconds and said meme has been around for many years.

The fact that she got so worked up over a throwaway post by a nobody means the troll won. Now she's being shit on by a lot of people who previously defended them. Her support has taken a large hit from this.

Let's take opinions; who thinks the troll was devastated by her response? And who thinks he's laughing his ass off because she took the bait and is getting savaged?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Good excuse to release this no talent man blob and move on.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Tilon said:


> It was a meme post that took 3 seconds and said meme has been around for many years.
> 
> The fact that she got so worked up over a throwaway post by a nobody means the troll won. Now she's being shit on by a lot of people who previously defended them. Her support has taken a large hit from this.
> 
> Let's take opinions; who thinks the troll was devastated by her response? And who thinks he's laughing his ass off because she took the bait and is getting savaged?


Good points, but ... who ever really wins in a twatter pissing contest anyway. Social networking is the biggest pile of bullshit ever heaped on humanity in the history of humanity.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And people wonder why they didn't want her nowhere near that title


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

this is like when Ben Shapiro got mad at a bot that replies "you're short" to all his tweets. 

how these people with so many fans get so bent out of shape at even the slightest criticism from one person is beyond me.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tilon said:


> It was a meme post that took 3 seconds and said meme has been around for many years.
> 
> The fact that she got so worked up over a throwaway post by a nobody means the troll won. Now she's being shit on by a lot of people who previously defended them. Her support has taken a large hit from this.
> 
> Let's take opinions; who thinks the troll was devastated by her response? And who thinks he's laughing his ass off because she took the bait and is getting savaged?


This. 

Nyla gave the troll EXACTLY what he was looking for when he posted the meme. 

He wanted to start a fire and he got it, and Nyla now looks bad by acting too soon instead of taking 5 seconds to think it through.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I laughed. I dunno if that makes me a bad person LOL.

I don't think Nyla is a diversity hire. Honestly, she's not bad and they don't mention the fact she is transgender at all on TV. I actually think mentioning that she's trans would make her more interesting but I know the anti-SJW types would get their shit twisted if they did that. Also, the SJW types would lose their mind because she is portrayed as a bad guy AND a monster.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tilon said:


> Let's take opinions; who thinks the troll was devastated by her response? And who thinks he's laughing his ass off because she took the bait and is getting savaged?


Absolutely. I mean, that's the purpose of trolling.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I laughed. I dunno if that makes me a bad person LOL.
> 
> I don't think Nyla is a diversity hire. Honestly, she's not bad and they don't mention the fact she is transgender at all on TV.


That's because they're smart enough to know their fanbase. It'd go over like a plate of cold piss.

But what they do have are a lot of media connections. And if there's anything that defines the media, it's hatred for a certain political party. And guess who Vince's wife works for.

It's an easy logical conclusion to make that there are a LOT of people in the media who wouldn't mind sticking it to Vince. Problem is, getting into bed with these people means you have to virtue signal.

I think they're trying to walk a tightrope. Dangerous place to be.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tilon said:


> That's because they're smart enough to know their fanbase. It'd go over like a plate of cold piss.
> 
> But what they do have are a lot of media connections. And if there's anything that defines the media, it's hatred for a certain political party. And guess who Vince's wife works for.
> 
> ...


Don't forget AOC's tweet praising Cody and AEW for "celebrating diversity".


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Yay, more fake outrage. 

What a stupid idiot. You'd assume she has enough brain cells to comprehend how the internet works.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is not just an example for Nyla but for anybody to not respond to trolls I mean CM Punk does it a lot also In fairness and a lot of other talents do and they should ignore these type of people or block them from their account super simple


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

She shouldn't have responded but at the same time when you fling shit some people are gonna fling shit back regardless.

But honestly this is a non issue.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Tilon said:


> When your career is essentially built on checking good boy point boxes for who you work for, it's not a good look to insult other victims, especially abused children. It can easily be argued they're more of a victim than she is, especially since she wouldn't have a contract at all if not for her special status. Would she have a contract in the men's division? The answer is no.
> 
> Not to mention the projection just oozing out of that tweet.


AEW lost any credibiity as a "good guy" promotion when they oked an unprotected chairshot to the head. If they own wrestlers' health and lives are not important to them, they have no right to tell the wrestelrs what to do outside the ring.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Thing is, we've all been there. On Twitter, Facebook, this forum. You give people the reaction they want and in the end you feel like the fool.

Is that guy an ass? Yeah. Does that kind of response make Nyla look any better? No. At the end of the day his life won't change yet with her, little shit like this could go a long way.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Daggdag said:


> AEW lost any credibiity as a "good guy" promotion when they oked an unprotected chairshot to the head. If they own wrestlers' health and lives are not important to them, they have no right to tell the wrestelrs what to do outside the ring.


 Cody is the one who wanted to do it , literally everyone was against it but he absolutely wanted it because it was a throwback to how their very first rivalry started in OVW
the chair was gimmicked, spears fucked up -> unprotected headshot are forbidden


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ironically, it's Nyla who was the one who was likely predisposed to some sort of sexual abuse problems at a young age which may have contributed to her mental health issues. Classic projection.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Well its not like the original tweet was wrong or anything.


----------



## TFA (Aug 12, 2012)

Was hoping for a Riho win, and hopefully this helps push them in that direction. Dumb thing to even respond to the troll and let alone what she came up with.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

TFA said:


> Was hoping for a Riho win, and hopefully this helps push them in that direction. Dumb thing to even respond to the troll and let alone what she came up with.


I agree with this statement.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

When you're a public figure and you choose to respond to trolls like that it's just dumb. Just block them, nothing wrong that. When I was growing up I would think celebrities and other people of the sort wouldn't and shouldn't reply to these types and for good reason. Now because people have Twitter they got to respond to every little thing. No you fucking don't, just block them.


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

Modern wrestlers are so thin skinned it's laughable. How are people supposed to buy you in the role of monster heel, heat magnet if you can't even handle low effort bants and shitposts on twitter?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The fact folk expect celebrities to just take verbal abuse is weird as hell.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I can understand it must get exhausting for Nyla and other trans folks to have to put up with the phobia and the bullshit, but making fun of sexual assault is a pretty fucking low response. 

Can there be a day that goes by where someone in AEW doesn't make an ass of themselves on Twitter?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Tilon said:


> Even reddit is tossing Nyla under the bus for this. I guess they were willing to tolerate the fact that she can't work for shit, but this totally destroys the 'victim' image. She only cares about HER victim status. But people are inherently selfish, and that applies to everyone. If only more understood that, we'd have less of this virtue shit flinging as if certain people are *holier than thou*.


Arrogance and ignorance goes hand in hand. :laugh:

For people defending Nyla, sure she could have talked shit but don't bring in another group to prop up your insult. Especially a group that is much, much bigger victims than you'll ever be.

There's so many ways she could have burned the troll without bringing up victims of child abuse. It's just so thoughtless, even more so when you consider yourself a victim or an oppressed person too, think before you speak. It's not that hard!


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

This whole thing is ridiculous. People are going to blatantly ignore that Michael Jackson wasn't constantly accused of child molestation and that a shit ton of memes and jokes weren't made in regard to it? Since when is saying someone got molested as a child an insult that gets people to go for someone's throat lmaoo.

Also lol @ people saying she's worse than Nia Jax. I think around 50% of the people who are against Nyla hide behind insulting her wrestling ability to hide the fact that they are some sort of -phobic. She has had some really decent showings and saying otherwise in my opinion is kind of ridiculous, and should discredit you from ever commenting on anyone else's wrestling ability again.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Miss Sally said:


> Arrogance and ignorance goes hand in hand. :laugh:


Here's what's really irritating about this. Let's say you have someone born ugly. Bad genes, will always be ugly.

Ugly people are stigmatized possibly more than any other group of people. They're definitely near the top of the list. People don't like to hire them, be around them, ESPECIALLY not date them or marry them. Because ugly.

But they're not a 'protected class' so nobody cares. Those people just suffer.

I'm so sick of this astroturf creation of victim groups designed to stifle any criticism. Is that really the society we want to live in?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah AEW might want to get some social media training. Although they pride themselves on social media most times. I just imagine the lynching of some of the ppl in this thread if a WWE women said anything like this.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

patpat said:


> Cody is the one who wanted to do it , literally everyone was against it but he absolutely wanted it because it was a throwback to how their very first rivalry started in OVW
> the chair was gimmicked, spears fucked up -> unprotected headshot are forbidden


Cody wanting to do it doesn't mean that he should be allowed to do it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

We need to fight back on the sjw and create our own. Gljw good looking justice warriors!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Miss Sally said:


> Tilon said:
> 
> 
> > Even reddit is tossing Nyla under the bus for this. I guess they were willing to tolerate the fact that she can't work for shit, but this totally destroys the 'victim' image. She only cares about HER victim status. But people are inherently selfish, and that applies to everyone. If only more understood that, we'd have less of this virtue shit flinging as if certain people are *holier than thou*.
> ...


Or maybe you know she could have just decided to not feed the fucking troll. Internet has existed since years and people still fall for those kind of shit. And then she brings in child abuse because it's the right way to answer of course....and now she "apologize"....
It would be cool if people used their brains before publishing on internet


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> We need to fight back on the sjw and create our own. Gljw good looking justice warriors!


 there is no need to fight back at sjw simply because they are their own worse enemy:lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This is the kind of shit that happens when someone gets pushed for what they are over who they are :draper2


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

A-C-P said:


> This is the kind of shit that happens when someone gets pushed for what they are over who they are :draper2


Otherwise known as cart before the horse.

Some beliefs are so stupid that it takes an intelligent person to believe in them.


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

Raye said:


> This whole thing is ridiculous. People are going to blatantly ignore that Michael Jackson wasn't constantly accused of child molestation and that a shit ton of memes and jokes weren't made in regard to it? Since when is saying someone got molested as a child an insult that gets people to go for someone's throat lmaoo.
> 
> Also lol @ people saying she's worse than Nia Jax. I think around 50% of the people who are against Nyla hide behind insulting her wrestling ability to hide the fact that they are some sort of -phobic. She has had some really decent showings and saying otherwise in my opinion is kind of ridiculous, and should discredit you from ever commenting on anyone else's wrestling ability again.


Get off your pedestal and take your cape off, Superman.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

ETateham said:


> Get off your pedestal and take your cape off, Superman.


Huh?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im batman


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Raye said:


> Huh?


You’re clearly white-knighting, and we can’t have that. Everybody must know by now that she’s only in the spot she’s in because she’s TG and this is a SJW company (AOC pretty much said so, so it must be true), and anybody who thinks Nyla has a shred of talent is just another brain dead AEW stan. So come on now, be sensible. 

Just for the record, I like her, and I think she’s as deserving as anybody else on the current roster to be in that spot _at this time_. She’s a beast, and it’s gonna make for some very interesting challenges going forward.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah, I see no problem with the tweet.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Why are these trolls even on AEW posts anyway? They said from the get go they were all about shit like Nyla Rose. AEW IS NOT FOR YOU BRO. Get over it and move on and let everyone enjoy cool shit. You don't see me interrupting your ******* circlejerk posts. I have better shit to do, like spending my time on things I like.

Nyla is a woman. Fuck off if you don't like it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Death, taxes, and wrestlers not being good at twitter.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

AEW should release him.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> You’re clearly white-knighting, and we can’t have that. Everybody must know by now that she’s only in the spot she’s in because she’s TG and this is a SJW company (AOC pretty much said so, so it must be true), and anybody who thinks Nyla has a shred of talent is just another brain dead AEW stan. So come on now, be sensible.
> 
> Just for the record, I like her, and I think she’s as deserving as anybody else on the current roster to be in that spot _at this time_. She’s a beast, and it’s gonna make for some very interesting challenges going forward.


Cody and Brandi didn't even know that she was a trans when they signed her.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Cody and Brandi didn't even know that she was a trans when they signed her.


Well they sure as hell didn't sign her for her great look or stellar in ring ability. :lmao


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Tilon said:


> Even reddit is tossing Nyla under the bus for this. I guess they were willing to tolerate the fact that she can't work for shit, but this totally destroys the 'victim' image. She only cares about HER victim status. But people are inherently selfish, and that applies to everyone. If only more understood that, we'd have less of this virtue shit flinging as if certain people are holier than thou.


He's a classic liberal. Hypocrite. Check. Pretending to be a victim for attention. Check. It's pretty much what I'd expect from him.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Why are these trolls even on AEW posts anyway? They said from the get go they were all about shit like Nyla Rose. AEW IS NOT FOR YOU BRO. Get over it and move on and let everyone enjoy cool shit. You don't see me interrupting your ******* circlejerk posts. I have better shit to do, like spending my time on things I like.
> 
> Nyla is a man. Fuck off if you don't like it.


Maybe some people have a different opinion than the hive mind? If someone doesn't like something they have the right to share it. If everyone just liked everything put out and never criticized anything then everything would be dull and boring and nothing would improve.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

BigCy said:


> Maybe some people have a different opinion than the hive mind? If someone doesn't like something they have the right to share it. If everyone just liked everything put out and never criticized anything then everything would be dull and boring and nothing would improve.


Don't change my quote to fit your small minded narrative you turd. You don't have a right to be a hateful piece of shit.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Darkest Lariat said:


> You don't have a right to be a hateful piece of shit.


I think that forcing people to deny scientific fact is pretty retarded, myself. I'm all for treating people nicely but I draw the line at people trying to make me believe there are five lights.

There are FOUR lights.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Tilon said:


> I think that forcing people to deny scientific fact is pretty retarded, myself. I'm all for treating people nicely but I draw the line at people trying to make me believe there are five lights.
> 
> There are FOUR lights.


No one is trying to make you believe anything. You can believe whatever you like. Don't care to change your mind because it can't be done. We're just asking that you quietly shut your mouth and let a woman, who's doing nothing to you, live her life the way she sees fit.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

triggered


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Well she’s a guy so.......guess I can identify as a space monkey


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im not hateful and i couldnt care less about someones background or sex ordination. She sucks in the ring abeing saind her gimmick is basic. That being said i think she could turn into something really good one day. She just is insanely sloppy and angry all the time.


----------

